# Glenn St. Charles Campfire "Such a deal..."



## Aspirin Buster

Recently I was in Nebraska to perform four archery exhibitions at the Ponca State Park for a big EXPO they hosted. After the Expo Dick and Carol Mauch hosted me at their beloved Plum Creek Cabin for some Fall turkey hunting. While in town we recieved word that Glenn St. Charles had passed away. 

Dick mentioned that they had built a fire when Fred Bear passed and that he wanted to do one in Glenn's memory. So Carol baked an apple pie (Glenn loved pie) and Dick found one of Glenn's old cedar hunting arrows with a bear razorhead. I built a nice fire and Dick, Carol and I enjoyed celebrating Glenn's life. Dick recited from memory "Death, the collector" by Edgar A Guest and then added the arrow to the fire. Carol had hand written Glenn's last words on a paper plate with the pie, "Such a deal" and tossed the piece of apple pie into the fire. Then we sat and enjoyed the beautiful fire. Many stories were told and it was a fitting fire. 

The next morning I used one of my hunting arrows to dig through the fire and find the Bear razorhead among the ashes. I took it in and gave it to Dick. Next we layed it on St. Charles' book, "Bows on the Little Delta" and I snapped a photo. Then I went bowhunting.

When I returned we enjoyed some of Dick's famous sourdough waffles... he got the starter for these at the Little Delta around 50 years ago and has kept the sour dough starter going since then. The waffles were great. Now I see Fred, Lattimer, and St. Charles' addiction to hunting with the Mauch's. Wow, there are no finer hosts.

Next, per Dick's request, I got my 60# hunting bow and took the Muzzy broadhead I used to dig the Bear razorhead up with... I placed it on one of my special signature arrows (#36) and drew the bow back and shot it into the interior wall of the cabin. Dick had Fred shot the cabin in 1982 and I was honored to once again follow Fred's track's by also shooting the cabin. His arrow was outside, mine was inside. I reminded Dick that it was the first P&Y cabin I'd ever shot. He laughed and said Fred had shot it too and I added, "Yeah, but the porches weren't there then and now it's bigger so my cabin scored more..."

I was sad to say So Long to Dick and Carol, it had been a fine weekend among friends. The little cabin on Plum Creek is a beautiful place to be and now I see why men like Glenn and Fred loved it there. Dick and Carol are special folks and I hope to see them again very soon.

I am writing a column on these events with more photos, I wanted to go ahead and post some pics and info now.

That's the latest. Our thoughts & prayers go out to the St. Charles family.

Shoot Straight,
Frank Addington, Jr.


----------



## Aspirin Buster

The Bear razorhead off Glenn's arrow... you can read about Dick and Carol and the Plum Creek cabin in this book of Glenn's.


----------



## Aspirin Buster

Dick and I admire the fire and enjoy Carol's pie..


----------



## Aspirin Buster

#36 signed arrow...

I signed it to Dick and Carol and then added RIP GSC and then put this arrow into a log in the cabin per Dick's request.

The Muzzy head buried into the log.


----------



## Aspirin Buster

Those feathers wrinkled on impact.... I brushed them back down a little so the arrow would look better.... it's in the log pretty good. I put it high enough so it would be out of the way.


----------



## jim p

Great story and very emotional. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aspirin Buster

Thanks Jim P.


----------



## arkansasbones

*So long for now*

Asprinbuster and friends;

It's always hard to let people we love and admire go; Mr. Glen St. Charles was a gentleman who cannot be replaced and who's presence will be greatly missed; the people at this cabin that you stayed recently seem also very special; you are truly blessed to have such wonderful friends; it's great to know that a wonderful place called heaven awaits us to once again join around a campfire that will NEVER burn out;

Thank you for sharing and may we all in someway leave a legacy like Glen St. Charles;


----------



## Aspirin Buster

Fred Bear signed the denim curtain outside his bunk at nthe Plum Creek cabin. That started something. So after that all over night guests sign the curtains... there are names like Nugent, Ann Hoyt, Ann Clark, Earl Hoyt... 10 Archery Hall of Famers in all. Anyway, here's Glenn's signature outside the bunk he slept in.


----------



## Ybuck

Very nice post, thank you for sharing


----------



## SHPoet

Nice post.... Thanks!!

Just curious.... What is that under where you shot the arrow? It looks like a hunk of meat but I doubt that's the case and I can't figure out what the red things are.


----------



## Christopher67

Frank, thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Aspirin Buster

Thanks gang. My arrow is under the "borkle".... they made it. They tell first time visitors it's an animal they have on the ranch.. it's a joke.


----------



## Aspirin Buster

Ttt


----------



## StickBowNJ

Love the post thanks for sharing.:thumbs_up


----------



## Aspirin Buster

Thanks!


----------



## ldoch

Thank you for sharing. What great people you all are and were.


----------



## huntnmuleys

wow, cool story. i was pretty sad to hear of glenn's passing. someday im gonna meet the mauchs', god willing. bows on the little delta is by far my favorite book of all time. pretty cool way to pay tribute i think.
i was hunting moose and bear in canada when i heard of glenn's death.


----------



## Aspirin Buster

Rip gsc


----------



## X-Ray

Sad to hear of Glenn's passing, I met him at the Kansas Bowhunters association banquet many years ago. He is a legend.
Rest in peace.


----------



## bdinpgh

Frank - Nice post. I'm saddened by Mr. St. Charles' passing. Just ordered "Bows on the Little Delta" from his son. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Aspirin Buster

When you get the book, be sure and check out Glenn's chapter on bowhunting the sand hills of Nebraska with Dick and Carol Mauch! There's also photos of Glenn and his wife riding a canoe in Plum Creek, which flows right out in front of the Mauch's cabin.


----------



## bdinpgh

Aspirin Buster said:


> When you get the book, be sure and check out Glenn's chapter on bowhunting the sand hills of Nebraska with Dick and Carol Mauch! There's also photos of Glenn and his wife riding a canoe in Plum Creek, which flows right out in front of the Mauch's cabin.



Will do.


----------



## Huntar

Great Story. I was fortunate to tour his bow shop in Washington with all the great memorabilia before they sent most of it to the museum in Minnesota. He was really an amazing person. RIP.


----------



## Aspirin Buster

Rip gsc


----------



## bdinpgh

Frank - I just got done reading Glenn St. Charles' book "Bows on the Little Delta". Every archer should read this fine book. Not only is it interesting reading about Glenn's hunting adventures, it brings into clear focus the fact that archery hunting wasn't always an accepted form of big game hunting. If it weren't for St. Charles and the other forebearers of archery hunting, we might not be enjoying this fine sport as we know it today. 

What a privilege it must have been to visit with the Mauch's and spend time at their ranch. Thanks again for originating this thread.


----------



## Aspirin Buster

It's an honor--- to get to do some of the things I have done and also meet so many kind folks... and have folks read what I type. Glenn, Dick and Carol, Rev. Stacy Groscup, Fred Bear, these icons are heroes. They all love up to the word and are the real deal.


----------



## Aspirin Buster

Ttt


----------



## Aspirin Buster

Rip gsc


----------



## Aspirin Buster

An oldie but a good thread.


----------



## spmnlvr

What a great trip. Friends, food, fire, and good stories.  Throw in some hunting and great becomes perfect.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aspirin Buster

Thanks!


----------



## Aspirin Buster

Best sourdough waffles you'll ever eat..from a vintage waffle iron and a starter Dick's kept going since the Little Delta hunt more than 40 years ago!

This is a priceless memory... good friends and good food.


----------



## Aspirin Buster

You have to keep your eyes open.. cool bow memoriabilia everywhere!


----------



## Aspirin Buster

Fred Bear gave Dick this book when he was preparing to build the cabin. Fred's sense of humor shines here...


----------



## Aspirin Buster

I was honored to sign the curtain, a tradition started by Fred Bear in 1982... and people like Glenn St. Charles, Earl and Ann Hoyt, Ann Clark, Glenn St. Charles, and Ted Nugent have followed suit. My signature is up and to the left of Fred's and beside Theo's.


----------



## Aspirin Buster

Ttt


----------



## bdinpgh

Frank - Thanks for adding the additional pictures. Good stuff!


----------



## Aspirin Buster

I'll be back in the cabin this Fall and will try and do a video and more photos.
Frank


----------



## Aspirin Buster

Thanks for the more than 9000 visitors to this thread...appreciate it!


----------



## Aspirin Buster

Another old thread but a good one...


----------



## thudpucker

I had a Yard sale Stick bow, by Fred Bear. $5.00 in 63.
I took it out to Glenn St Charles archery store, south of Seattle to get some Arrows.
Glenn grabbed that Bow out of my hand, saying something like: *"You don't want to try and shoot this thing. It'll kill you!" *and went to the Back room with it.

I listened to him, his explanations, and bought a Red-Wing Hunter and Arrows from him.
He took me out back to a stack of Hay Bales. He taught me to shoot instinct. Probably took 20 minutes. ('ve passed that lesson on to several youngsters too)

Once in the mountains East of Seattle, at a big Bow-hunter Jamboree, Glenn organized a Game calling chorus at night around a big Campfire.
It wasn't long before the Coyotes were answering from the hills around us, and paying attention. A little later on that evening an Owl Flew over us.
What a Racket. 
Lot of the folks were scared we'd have some of them critters down into the Camp.

I saw Fred and Glenn at several different Archery occasions. Both those guys were great story tellers. 
All the good guys have to go on, and the rest of us are left to keep the memories alive!


----------

